
The Google Webmaster Quiz - shrikant
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFM5QUdsald2ekJkMG8tNWduWnVjeHc6MQ&ndplr=1
======
Obscure
What a pointless exercise - fill in the form and it doesn't even tell you how
you did. All I got was "Thanks! Your response has been recorded.". I was
hoping for an explanation of the bits where my understanding was flawed.

